

Perl 5 vs 6 (or Go, Python, Ruby et al); which language(s) FTW, and why? - raiph
http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Parse_an_IP_Address

======
AeroNotix
As much as I like Go, I find it a bit of an unfair game when the standard
library has a ParseIP function.

~~~
raiph
Several of the solutions use a library function to do the main parsing. It
makes sense if one is available. And it may be more robust if the library code
is well written.

I'm a Perl fan. I love Perl 6. Imo, if you partition the Perl 6 solution into
(what will clearly become) library functions (the grammar bit) and actual code
(the "for @cases" bit), it's shorter and more readable than most of the other
solutions.

